# Whats His Diagnosis???



## juxtin1987 (Jan 5, 2010)

22 yo Male
Chief Complaint, acute light headedness and anxiety.
RR- 24 deep and labored
HR- 120 Strong Steady
Skin - Pink Warm Diaphoretic 

Pt States he has no appetite and has overly frequent bowl movements and urinary output.

Rx. Registry Exam is today and he is "Sweating It"


----------



## AKidd (Jan 5, 2010)

juxtin1987 said:


> 22 yo Male
> Chief Complaint, acute light headedness and anxiety.
> RR- 24 deep and labored
> HR- 120 Strong Steady
> ...



Eek - work on your shorthand - you just prescribed yourself an exam.  Did you perhaps mean Dx?  And, for the record, the Tx is do your best and don't forget to breathe.  Oh, and maybe a beer tonight to unwind.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 5, 2010)

By the way, if you're ready, you'll do fine.  If you're not, this will be a learning experience.  Either way, look at the positive - and have a beer tonight.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my god he's dying!


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2010)

juxtin1987 said:


> 22 yo Male
> Chief Complaint, acute light headedness and anxiety.
> RR- 24 deep and labored
> HR- 120 Strong Steady
> ...



fractured left femur.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 5, 2010)

this ones circling the drain. Nothing to see here people, move along move along.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm calling for an Intensive Care Paramedic, this guy obviously needs cardioverting or something like that, no time to premedicate with midazolam, and we should start at 200J


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well the test is complete and i have self administered approx 500cc's of Guinness orally. All i can say about the test is.... ":censored::censored::censored::censored: if i know." Although i had that same feeling for my classes midterm and final and did well on both of those. Stopped me at 68 questions and i had over 45minutes remaining to test.

We shall see!!!


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 6, 2010)

To Add: here's a few things that tripped me up.

the term Miosis, never heard of it until this exam, wikipedia'd it on my phone following the exam though and it seems like something that should have AT LEAST been mentioned.

had a question regarding the strongest type of knot you could tie, thought that was a bit odd and had never heard of any of the knots suggested to me as possible answers.

Had 2 questions regarding closed trauma to the cranium and the expected bp levels ie: hypo or hypertensive and hadn't heard anything out of the norm in regards to that although the questions eluded to the idea of a pt's bp either remaining normal or elevated following such an injury, like i said i hadn't heard anything to that affect but who knows.

I certainly studied above/beyond the expected knowledge level of a basic however, my study group has an accumulation of over 2000 flash cards broken down by diseases, presentations, anatomy, physiology, pharmocology etc. and maybe 10% of what we have on flash cards was useful in this exam. Though i'd much rather be over prepared than under prepared.

The comment about my shorthand is simply that i've never had to do it in the past. Our class conveniently skipped over PCR's as we were "short on time." but i think in the scope of things i can easily pick that up at a later point.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 6, 2010)

68 questions.


Either you sucked butt or kicked butt.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 6, 2010)

That's the problem with the test is over thinking usually get you the wrong answer.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well the results are in.... and i passed. Thank god i would've been pissed if i didn't lol. Thanks guys for all your support and input the past 6 months, im sure i will continue to pick your brains as i continue in the field and begin medic school (as soon as i can figure out a means to finance it).


----------

